# Possible Swim Bladder?



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1.5 Gallon
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Bettamin
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a Day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once - Twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%-60%. Do 100% every two weeks.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
Bettasafe
Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? None
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Seems to be swimming on his side, otherwise mostly normal.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 2 hours ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No.
How old is your fish (approximately)? I got him at the end of March.

He keeps swimming around on his side while occasionally laying at the bottom to rest. He normally does that after a while but I have never seen him swim on his side like this before.

I have browsed the forums and seen things from using Epsom Salt to Peas (?). Pretty sure the pea thing isn't good. But if the Epsom salt is the trick how do I do it?


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Woke up this morning and he is still doing it but it seems to be worse . Can someone help please? I don't want him dying


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay so I put him in the Epsom salt bath. He seems much more energetic but he is still on his side. Guess that will take a few days. He is swimming more in loops now though, twisting fully in a circle as he swims. Sometimes swimming upside down then flipping around quickly. His stomach just behind his gills is a little gray also, but he has always been somewhat grayish in that area.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Now it seems like he is not energetic. He has settled down and is more resting towards the top and when he swims seems to be fighting to stay upright and not upside down  did I do something wrong?


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Could it be he may have Dropsy?  I hope not.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

It is like he can't even swim to the bottom now, he just kinda floats there and only moves when I tap on the glass lightly.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

This is so upsetting T.T I really hope the Epsom will fix things within a few days or so.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Now he just keeps floating upside down at the top unless I tap on the bowl. What should I do? Please help someone!


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

He seems to not be floating upside down more and is moving occasionally but otherwise very lethargic still.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Here is a picture of him. No he is not dead. He floats around and then starts twitching to turn over then goes back to doing this.









The bowl he is in is currently the QT with the Epsom bath.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi.. some questions:

1) What's the air temp in the room? Water temp is generally a few degrees cooler than this, so knowing the air temp will allow us to estimate the water temp.

2) How much Epsom salt did you add? 

3) How did you acclimate him to the Epsom salt? (Ie: did you just put it in his tank? What procedure did you follow?

4) In the picture you posted - is his caudal fin bent under him? (It's not visible, so I just want to know whether his fins are intact.)


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

I measured the water Temp a little while ago and it was around 80. I used what another thread said 1tsp per gallon[ the QT i have him in is one Gallon]. I mixed the Epsom salt in some of the water for the tank, dissolved it then placed it in and mixed the water and let it sit for a while before I placed him inside. All his find are in tact as far as I can tell.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

His stomach isn't as gray looking as it was a while ago so I am guessing that is a small improvement?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, that's good. The lighter color is probabaly due to the bloat. (The skin is stretched taut.) So this would mean the swelling may be going down....


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Well he hasn't looked really bloated at all to me, just discolored, but he is still very lethargic, just laying there. I was reading something about covering his QT, blacking him out so nothing stresses him. Should I try that as well? If so should I keep his light on when I do it?


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

He has all of a sudden began moving around quite a lot, he is not at the top of the bowl anymore, and is now swimming through his flower, but his swimming is still very erratic, as if he is still struggling to get upright. Not sure whether to see this as an improvement or not.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

I just noticed this but his left eye looks really poofy, could I have been wrong and he have Popeye not Swim Bladder? Could Popeye cause all this trouble he has been having?


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Ive had his light on to keep him warm but it seems like he wanted to hide under his plant to get away from the light so I turned it off for now. I just hope the water temp doesn't change.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah I honestly now think it is Popeye. When this originally started it didn't look like his eye was swollen but now it has gotten swollen. It is like the eye is weighing him down and that is why he has trouble swimming it seems. It isn't immensely big but it is bigger than his normal eye for sure.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning update: Last night I kept his light off and hopefully that let him relaxed a bit. This morning he is back at the top of the bowl again, just floating on his side again. About to do the daily water change and Epsom again.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Should I maybe try and feed him? I am kinda afraid to.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

I tried giving him a little food but he wont eat...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How is he doing tonight? Can you post a picture (or pictures) of him?


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Tonight he is just floating around still like yesterday, but he has moved around a bit more. I managed to get a picture of his eyes [even tho its blurry caust he kept floating on the side with the bad eye. 


















The last pic is technically upsidedown but you can still see how poofy that eye is :/

He also still isn't eating. I tried feeding him an even using a toothpick or something to give him food an he just won't eat.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

While he may also have popeye it definitely sounds like he has SBD issues on top of it.
Epsom salt is the best cure for now. I have a fish that I rescued with SBD and she exhibited the exact symptoms your little guy is. I had to bump her to 2 tsp/gal of Epsom salt. I would recommend bumping him up to that dosage for a while. It may take a few days. My fish refused to eat for four days after I brought her home, and I have no idea how long she'd gone before that. He'll eat once he feels better 

I believe the salts should help the swelling with his eye as well.
Basically:

Warm water: warmer is better, 80 degrees is good for healing - if you can get a heater it will really speed up his healing process. I liked the Tetra ones (not adjustable, but good for now. Just make sure you have a thermometer, too!)
Epsom salt: dose is up to you depending on his condition - no more than 3 tsp/gal though. Remember it will take a few days to have an affect. At this point I recommend 2 tsp/gal
Lots of rest: another reason to get a heater - this way you can keep his light off longer so he can rest
Frequent water changes: with salt it's best to do daily changes anyway
I highly recommend using Stress Coat+ in the water. It helps keep him calm and will help with healing and slime coat production. Also if you happen to have indian almond leaves they help, but they're not a requirement 
Provide places near the surface for him to rest. Plants, betta hammock, etc. so that he isn't struggling to the surface for air
If he doesn't eat right away don't freak out. He should eat when he's ready. The best way to get him eating again is with live/frozen food that's particularly delicious looking. Bloodworms are good, as well as daphnia. Daphnia will act as a natural laxative to help him pass whatever's blocking him up (a better alternative to the pea, which bettas cannot process)
My fish became very hyperactive the better she got. She would dart around and try to swim down (she was a floater, not a sinker). It's possible this may be normal, but keep an eye on him anyway.

If something comes up let me know. I'll help if I can, or find somebody else who can! Good luck with your fish. SBD is usually treatable.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

I have already been doing the Epsom since yesterday and his water is around 80 without a heater. Ill look when I go to the store tomorrow to see what kind of Stress Coat they have as well as something for him to rest on. I can't afford a heater at the moment but with this being Florida and my room the hottest in the house, it is usually around 80. But thank you!


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

That should be good, then! It sounds like you've got the hang of things 

Let us know how he does!


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Alrighty, today he seems a little bit better. I got some Stress Coat and I found a thermometer for a decent price. Bumped him up to 2 tsp and his waters at 80. Still being a floater but moved around occasionally. So lets hope this is improvement!


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

So I just changed his water today and I think he must be feeling a little better because he kept fighting me to get into the net XD One question: He still isn't eating and it has been 3 days. When should I start to worry about him not eating?


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not sure when you should worry. My girl went four+ days without eating, and when she started eating again it was only frozen bloodworms, no pellets. If you don't have frozen stuff try soaking some pellets in fresh garlic juice.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

I only usually feed him flakes but I will try an get some frozen stuff as soon as I get some money.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

:BIGweepy:One of my red fishies is doing the same thing!


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

TheOnlyCanvas said:


> While he may also have popeye it definitely sounds like he has SBD issues on top of it.
> Epsom salt is the best cure for now. I have a fish that I rescued with SBD and she exhibited the exact symptoms your little guy is. I had to bump her to 2 tsp/gal of Epsom salt. I would recommend bumping him up to that dosage for a while. It may take a few days. My fish refused to eat for four days after I brought her home, and I have no idea how long she'd gone before that. He'll eat once he feels better
> 
> I believe the salts should help the swelling with his eye as well.
> ...


This is basically what I have been doing sassyfriend


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

My fish came down with SBD in the past. Her diet consisted of flakes mainly and I rarely saw her poop but after changing her diet to New Life Spectrum pellets which has more fiber (4% rather than 2%) she does not experience bloating anymore and I see her poop everyday  lol

Once your little fish gets better you should probably change his diet to something that has more fiber. From my experience flakes cause more bloating than pellets because they trap air in the stomach. Bloating leads to SBD...


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Tabby216 said:


> Once your little fish gets better you should probably change his diet to something that has more fiber. From my experience flakes cause more bloating than pellets because they trap air in the stomach. Bloating leads to SBD...


I agree. Flakes are not good food for bettas and cause too many issues. You also want high protein foods with whole fish as the first few ingredients. 'Fish meal' and 'wheat' are things you don't really want to see too much of in your fish food. Omega One Buffet and New Life Spectrum betta formula are my favorites.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks! Ill look for those! Today he fought me again when I did the water change, do I guess he is slowly getting better.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear it! :-D


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Bettas can last up to (and maybe more than) 2 weeks without food. I would bump up his dosage to 3tsp/per gallon. Considering he has severe SBD and popeye.  Good Luck!


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah the swelling of the eye doesn't seem to be getting better. Just don't go past 3tsp though right?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't see the photos on my kindle.... but it sounds like he has popeye in both eyes and SBD? How long have you had him at 2 tsp/gal Epsom salt? If the Epsom salt doesn't help, I would try an antibiotic that can treat both internal and external bacterial problems. IMO, the best one for this would be Kanaplex (kanamycin). If your local petstore doesn't carry it, you can order it online. Someone on the forum (JadaBlu) said she had good success treating internally by soaking her fish's pellets in tetracycline. So that may be another option to try.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

No it is just in his left eye. I have had him in the 2tsp for two or three days now I believe.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay did his water today an bumped him up to 2.5tsp. Not really ready to bump him all the way up to 3tsp yet.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Alrighty, did his water again today with 2.5tsp. Today he actually flared his gills at me. But otherwise he is still being very lethargic and laying on his side unless I go up to him or someone speaks to him. But when he does swim it isn't as jerky as before he is able to swim more smoothly. Here are some pictures.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor fishy I hope he gets better


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay so as of yesterday it has been a week. He seems to be doing much better compared to last week. He is still on his side somewhat but when he does swim he swims normally. It looks like he still has popeye. What action should I take from here? He is up to 2.5tsp in the Epsom bath and still hasn't eaten.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Just got some Omega One Betta pellets and I spoke to the manager at my local pet store. They don't carry frozen daphnia but he said he could order me some.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If you can find some mosquito larvae, that would be ideal. This is their natural diet in the wild.....

Since he still has both popeye and SBD issues, you might want to look into an antibiotic....

*Kanaplex (kanamycin)* would be ideal, as it treats both external and internal bacterial issues. It's not widely available at petstores, so call before you drive there. You can get it online though.

If you can't get Kanaplex, you could try *tetracycline*. One forum user (JadaBlu) had good success using this in the tank (for external issues) and soaking pellets in it (for internal issues). The downside to tetracycline is that it's been around awhile, so a lot of bacteria are now resistant to it.

You could also look into the *sulfa drugs*. Do not use these if you are allergic to sulfa drugs though! There are several that would work: API Triple Sulfa and Mardel Maracyn Plus are two that are often available at petstores.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

I was looking for the Kanaplex and I didn't see it but I did see the tetracycline.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Ill order some tomorrow.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

So i just got home and I gave him some of the pellets and he actually ate a couple. A few he eats then spits them back out. Probably waiting for it to soften I guess. So him eating again is a plus in my book.

Also should I keep him going with the Epsom baths until I can order the antibiotic? Or should I go ahead and put him back in his normal tank? He doesn't seem to be swimming sideways anymore and is swimming straight, but is still floating near the top of the tank.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

So this morning I woke up and he is swimming upright completely and has even built a small bubble nest at the top of his QT tank. I am thinking about placing him back in his normal tank, since I am going out of town for the weekend. But overall it seems like he is better this morning. What should I do?


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Here is some pictures :









Here is a good look of the eye that has Popeye:










He seems to be mostly back to normal. I read the Epsom treatment is supposed to be for 10-14 days and it has only been 9. Should I continue it despite him acting for the most part normal again?


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

He's looking great! It should be safe to discontinue the salt.


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

To me his eye still looks poofy but if you say so then I guess he will go back tomorrow!


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Can you get a picture from directly above him so that I can see the comparison of his eyes?


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

This was the best one I could get of him.


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

Way to save him!


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay put him in his tank this morning. He seems happy, only thing is he is not swimming towards the bottom of the tank. He didn't do it in te QT bowl either. It looks like he tries then just floats right back up. Dunno if that is just caused by the SBD an will go away or what.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, that would be caused by the SBD. My girl experienced that for a little while after she'd recovered, but is doing fine now. He just needs some time 
And as far as I can tell his eye isn't swollen much if at all.
You've done a wonderful job!


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

Had to make a quick stop by my house before I left this morning and he had made the biggest bubble nest I have ever seen him make! My expression was o.o


----------



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

It takes up about 1/4 of the surface in his tank. I have never seen him make one so big!


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

aww wish my boys made bubble nest....


----------

